# They only use one...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

..cage. They do switches during the day, eat eachothers food but most of the time they pick one cage and hang out together...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow what is the one on the left? she's so dark with that little bit of yellow tinge peaking out 

is she a normal grey split to something?

either way they're both Adorable


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Aww they are so cute! They would choose the cage that the other one is in  But at least they get there use 

P.S Great Photo *


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awww Cute  are they in love


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You should just move them in together.  Looks like they're great friends now.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> wow what is the one on the left? she's so dark with that little bit of yellow tinge peaking out
> 
> is she a normal grey split to something?
> 
> either way they're both Adorable


That's Baby- she's suppose to be a normal grey hen.



Bea said:


> You should just move them in together.  Looks like they're great friends now.


I don't know...sometimes I wonder why and went and got him a cage since they spend all their time together but then again Baby seems to like her space at times and will still hiss at him so I worry. They have sleepovers all the time now...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I don't know...sometimes I wonder why and went and got him a cage since they spend all their time together but then again Baby seems to like her space at times and will still hiss at him so I worry. They have sleepovers all the time now...


I think they would be fine together full time Georgie hisses at everyone...lol but they are fine in the cage together there have been no fights yet  the occasional bickering but thats to be expected, just like us humans bicker with each other


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Then I'd have one less cage to clean!!! I could always store it in my closet I guess...?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

or fill it with another tiel


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> or fill it with another tiel


Oh no...the only way that'll happen if Ziggy and Baby give me some grandkids..which I'm hoping for.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I like how they're both only standing on one foot... did nobody else catch that? The same foot to be exact!  It's so cute!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> or fill it with another tiel


haha those were my thoughts


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> I like how they're both only standing on one foot... did nobody else catch that? The same foot to be exact!  It's so cute!


Yup. That's what made me take the pic!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think you should go ahead and put them together.  They'll have their moments, but unless they're trying to kill each other it's not going to be much of a problem.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> I like how they're both only standing on one foot... did nobody else catch that? The same foot to be exact!  It's so cute!


Ohh ye they are standing on the same foot, they look so cute Thanks for telling us the photo is even better now !


----------

